# Help -- Choosing Five Audition Arias



## mirellafrenifan (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello everyone! I am a 21-year-old coloratura soprano about to study with some new teachers/coaches after finishing my undergraduate studies. They would like to know what five arias I want to work on with them and I am a bit at a loss as to how to create the most varied and interesting program. So many questions abound (is "Ruhe sanft" too rarely done? Is "Les oiseaux dans la charmille" or "Glitter and be Gay" sung too often? Is preparing a Handel aria a good idea providing one has the facility? etc.) I have felt the need to revamp my repertoire for some time, especially in anticipation of upcoming young artist program deadlines. What do you think would be the most effective choices among these arias? Thank you so much in advance. I have lurked on this forum for some time and I am grateful to officially join it today!

Regnava nel silenzio
Les oiseaux dans la charmille OR Je Veux Vivre
Ach, ich fühl's OR Ruhe sanft from "Zaide"
Glitter and be Gay OR the Willow Song
Da Tempeste

PS. Oh, in case this would be helpful: most recently I have sung the roles of Mabel and Cunegonde and I have also been often told my voice/artistic temperament would be suited to Lucia. I also performed the role of the Queen of the Night in concert recently, although I would rather hold off on doing it again until I am older.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh please do The Willow Song. Also the charming, "Mi chiamano Mimi" or "Un bel di".


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Oh please do The Willow Song. Also the charming, "Mi chiamano Mimi" or *"Un bel di"*.


while Un Bel Di isn't the heaviest piece (it's written for a spinto/verismo soprano, but it's far from the heaviest part of the role), that would probably be pushing it for a 21 year old coloratura.

personally, I second Regnava nel Silencio and Da Tempeste. both are pieces which grab attention and are suitable for younger singers but aren't over done to death


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Another attention-getter would the Queen of Shemakha's aria from _Le Coq d'Or._ Yes, it's in Russian, but there are transliterations and it's guaranteed to be something not overdone. You could also try one or two of the four marvelous coloratura arias from _Ballad of Baby Doe._ (I'm not sure which "Willow Song" nina foresti is referring to, but it's likely the "Salce" from Otello. There is also one, "Oh, willow, where we met together" in _Baby Doe.) Listen to Beverly Sills sing it and you will melt._






Welcome to the forum! We are glad to have you here! Please keep us posted on your progress and choices!

Kind regards,

George


----------

